# Need help/beginner!!!



## vnyborg (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm going to be building this loft(http://www.uplandbirddog.com/training/loft.html), is a bob trap a must have? If so can I make my own?

Also can I let the birds out through the avairy cage, and let them come back in through the top?

Thanks guys & gals.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi there,

If you have homing pigeons you should have the bob trap for their safety and security. You can get a relatively simple trap system that is not to expensive from any of the pigeon supply houses. It allows them to come in but not leave. The bob opening should also be secured with an outside door to keep pests and predators out. 

I have the simple bobs that you open up to let the birds out and close before they come in.

You need their point of entry to be in the same place they exit. It will get confusing otherwise.

Maybe someone else will answer differently, I don't know, but this is best for homers and racers.

Treesa


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi Vnyborg,

Are you going to use these pigeons for bird dog training?

birdy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thank you. That was my first question also!!


----------



## vnyborg (Apr 16, 2004)

No, I just like the design of that loft.
I'm not into that type of thing.

Thanks for responding.

Does anybody else have any info regarding the topic.


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi Vnyborg,

Thanks for answering the question...

Here is a trap door arrangement that's pretty straightforward:
http://www.redroselofts.com/step_10.htm 

I've had a lot of experience with trap doors. I even trapped a hawk in my loft that came through chasing one of my birds (I let him out to enjoy life after he took a life). Racoons and snakes have come in through my trap until I got smart. Put a door on it that latches and stays shut when not in use and at night. Follow Treesa's advice and you won't go wrong.

Good luck on your loft!

birdy


----------

